# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  visual basic

## alani1984

Θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση σε καποιον ο οποιος γνωριζει απο visual basic.
Μπορω να κανω καποιο τρισδιαστατο χορο στην visual basic (Χ,Υ,Ζ)?
Κανω αυτην την ερωτηση γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι εχει περιορισμενες  :Confused:   δυνατοτητες
οσο αναφορα την σχεδιαση.Ευχαριστω.  :Wink:

----------


## th_shak

Μην ακούς αυτά που λένε για την Visual Basic. Έχω κανει πολλά προγράμματα και δουλεύουν πολύ καλα. Για τρισδιάστατα δες αυτα τα παραδείγματα.

http://www.vb-helper.com/index_graphics.html#3d

----------


## alani1984

Φιλε Θωμα θα τα δω και θα σου πω για αποριες.
Θα σε  ξανα απασχολησω.
Ευχαριστω  :Wink:

----------

